# Southern Ca ppl



## overbeingshy (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anybody live in orange county or l.a. county? It seems like everybody lives out of state! Is anybody interested in meeting up or just hanging out for a little bit. I'm kinda hesistant about it but I'm tired of not hanging out and not having friends. I need to go out and do things. I kinda want a small group so it's not that scary because it is kinda weird meeting strangers. Unless we text and chat before and get comfortable with each other and then we can meet up to do something. Doesn't have to be something big. We should do an activity like bowling or something idk so it's not awkward for us.

Let me know


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

I live in LA. Looking for people to hang with also


----------



## carlito (Sep 16, 2012)

I live in LA and willing to meetup.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im in woodland hills... like 20 mins outside of LA, but anyways anyone who wants to hang out sometimes just PM me


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I live in Northern California. I will do meetups soon in Sacramento. looking forward to it.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

I live in orange county too, but I can't hang out with people I have nothing in common with. Actually I can't hang out with anyone... I haven't in 8 years.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I live in Southern Ca, just not that South


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I live in Fullerton (oc). Bowling is always fun. I'm down.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I live around the Huntington Beach area


----------



## Aheadofmytime (Nov 2, 2012)

I just moved to Northern Cal, but used to lived in Southern Cal 951 area. but just pm me if you want to text or meet up since i still will be going to southern cal


----------



## sonicrainboom (Apr 11, 2010)

Where are u in orange county? I'm in mission viejo.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I am from here.










<------------


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone still up for this? I live in LA County so lots of places are close. Just really been wanting to meet with people recently. Tired of being alone. If anyone from around the area wants to chat, PM me and we can get to know each other, and maybe meet up at some point. Or maybe have a group chat for a while and all meet up together one day.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I live in West LA, but don't have a car so can't travel very far.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I like the bowling idea. Fun activity and good ice breaker.


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> im in riverside everyone in orange county =[


ew riverside!


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Domo said:


> I'm in West Covina. That's close to Riverside.


Altadena right here bro! Youre really close lmao


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Domo said:


> Haha I haven't updated my Nevada thing , but Altadena well I've never heard of that place xD


It's north of pasadena! unless you don't even know of pasadena 0_o


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Domo said:


> EVERYONE KNOWS OF PASADENA BRO X) Haha yes I know of pasadena but seriously never heard of where you're at o.o


haha thats kind of a good thing i guess. Altadena is ghetto as hell xD but it's like literally 5-10 minutes from oldtown pasadena.


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Domo said:


> Makes sense then I've lived in Cali my whole life and never heard anyone ever speak a word of that place :lol I was only in Nevada 2 years
> 
> But yeah looooool is anyone in Southern Cali gonna meet up or no?  I really would like to meet up with people and have some friends. Friends would be nice. :sigh


Yea i'm down. Nothing better to do with my life these days anyway since im out of work >_>


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

I'm down to meet up with some people,specially if you live close by to where I live.


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

^
sounds good to me. Pm me your email or phone #. I guess i'm gonna have to be the one to set this up


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Domo said:


> I mean like I'm okay with meeting people as long as there's at least one teen. If everyone is older than me I think that that would make it worse. But whatever yaknow. >~<


Thats fine, kind of want to get more people on board before we make any real plans anyway.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I would, but I don't have a car or anything so I can't really go anywhere..


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I would, but I don't have a car or anything so I can't really go anywhere..


BUS IT BRO! 

But in all seriousness people i know theres gotta be more than just 2 of you that wanna meetup around this area.


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in the North Hollywood area. I would like to meet up with you guys.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

beach area here. Gotta get sum friends, or at least pictures of people that look like friends to put on facebook lol.


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in North San Diego County. I would be interested in getting to know people from SoCal.


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

Well anyone that wants to do this, send me your phone #s or email. I'm still getting people together but soon enough we should have a nice little group =]


----------



## MikeFloyd (Nov 25, 2012)

You guys still doing this? I'm down to hang out..


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

MikeFloyd said:


> You guys still doing this? I'm down to hang out..


Sure are. Going to be meeting up with a few people this weekend. If anyone else is up for it just send me a PM with your phone # or email and i'll make sure to send you the info.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

how close is sf to pasadena


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

enfield said:


> how close is sf to pasadena


about 400 miles lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone from the Inland Empire?
Elsinore, Murrieta, Temecula, Wildomar area.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

ahah i was unsure whether it was ~50 or ~500.


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

^ 
not the closest to be honest. probably like a 4-5 hour drive if you're lucky with traffic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

hahoknothnx said:


> ^
> not the closest to be honest. probably like a 4-5 hour drive if you're lucky with traffic.


Pasadena to SF is more like 7-8 hours lol.


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Pasadena to SF is more like 7-8 hours lol.


Nahhh, i've driven from further north of sacramento to dena in less than 6. Over 100 miles more than where SF is to Pasadena. You must drive slow =]


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

anyone else here still interested? according to hahoknotthnx, there was a meetup but i missed it.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

If you live in the LA or Orange County area and want to meet some people, there's a very active social anxiety group called the "Social Anxiety Busters" that's based in Irvine. You can find them on Meetup.com. If you're in LA then the meetups can be a bit of a drive, but they do have activities closer to LA occasionally.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey, northern LA county here.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, I'm finally able to drive places.


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

I live in Hemet and no car or license  but id like some social anxious people to meet


----------

